# Went to practice fishing



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

https://www.tripadvisor.com/Locatio...-Linda_Pedersen_Park-Spring_Hill_Florida.html

It's 2 parks across from eachother. I was at Jenkin's park with the curved bridge and nice long dock. Yes there are fish in the water. I didn't catch any. But I'm just practicing my cast. Meanwhile I have red spots all over me from no-see-ums.

I may not have caught any fish, but I saw 1 of 2 manatees going by, and from the dock I look down and notice 2 big nostrils. Aligator. There were a few but I only saw one. What an exciting day!


----------

